# Algae Removal?



## Callum (22 Jan 2012)

How would I go about removing algae from an emersed tank? Its just some sort of green sludge looking algae on top of the substrate.


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Jan 2012)

Hi,
    You might have had too much water covering the substrate so you could let the water level drop to below the substrate and let the top of the substrate dry out a little. Let the sludge dry and then pick it out.

Cheers,


----------



## Callum (25 Jan 2012)

Thanks ceg, all cleared up now


----------

